# not really a joke



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

You see a shirt for £97, but you don't have any money.
You borrow £50 from your mum, and £50 from your dad, so you have £100.
You buy the shirt, and have £3 change.
So you give your mum £1, your dad £1 and keep the other £1.
You now owe your mum £49 and your dad £49.
£49 + £49 = £98 and your £1 makes £99.

so wheres the missing pound????


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I can't answer that. But I know I was quite well off before the modding begin! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

jossytt said:


> You see a shirt for £97, but you don't have any money.
> You borrow £50 from your mum, and £50 from your dad, so you have £100.
> You buy the shirt, and have £3 change.
> So you give your mum £1, your dad £1 and keep the other £1.
> ...


Is it not 97£ (the shirt) plus 1£ Mummy's pound, plus £1 Daddy's pound, plus "your" 1£. 97+1+1+1 = 100£

Good puzzle though,it's just phrased in a confusing way to fool us!


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Oak said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> > You see a shirt for £97, but you don't have any money.
> ...


I'm impressed my boss still dosnt get it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Oak said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> > You see a shirt for £97, but you don't have any money.
> ...


Yes, confusing debits as credits. Everything is fine until the last sentence.

"£49 + £49 = £98 and your £1 makes £99" is false in the context of the story.

£49 + £49 = £98 = £1 + shirt. Now they're balanced. Accounting 101, what I remember of it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Get back in da kitchen jossy, ya sheit at jokes mate lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: You are cruel Gazzer.

Here's one for Jossy:

If a bat and ball together cost £1.10 and I told you that the bat cost £1 more than the ball, how much does the ball cost?


----------

